# icd 9 code



## arizona1 (Jun 17, 2010)

when is 195.8 used?
squamous cell cancer - back, I used 173.5. but when would you ever use 195.8?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 17, 2010)

198.5 would be for another specified site, not elsewhere classified, whose point of origin cannot be determined


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.
My question is with the following diagnosis - neoplasm, back.
I used neoplasm, skin, back, 173.9
when would neoplasm, back, 195.8 be used?


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 17, 2010)

As Jackie quoted, "not elsewhere classified, whose point of origin cannot be determined"


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 17, 2010)

The reason for my continued question is the explanation you've given is not for the code I have in my note. I listed 195.8 and you are giving me the definition for 198.5.  

I listed 195.8
ans. for 198.5

Thank you both


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 17, 2010)

No you were given the answer for 195.8, Jackie just inadvertantly rearranged the numbers in her answer but the text is absolutely correct.  This is a neoplasm that is not able to be determined to be primary or metastatic as a point of origin is unable to be determined.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, 

Your Dx is squamous cell cancer - back, so the code is 173.5. Now about 195.8 then plse refer following info regarding ur Dx & Neoplasm. (In this I specially point out the Skin & Cells involvment in both)

Squamous cell carcinoma (SCC) is a form of cancer of the carcinoma type that may occur in many different organs, including the skin, lips, mouth, esophagus, urinary bladder, prostate, lungs, vagina, and cervix. It is a malignant tumor of squamous epithelium (epithelium that shows squamous cell differentiation). Despite the common name, these are unique cancers with large differences in manifestation and prognosis.

Neoplasm is an abnormal mass of tissue as a result of neoplasia. Neoplasia (new growth in Greek) is the abnormal proliferation of cells. The growth of the cells exceeds, and is uncoordinated with that of the normal tissues around it. The growth persists in the same excessive manner even after cessation of the stimuli. It usually causes a lump or tumor. Neoplasms may be benign, pre-malignant or malignant.

In modern medicine, the term tumor is synonymous with a neoplasm that has formed a lump. In the past, the term tumor was used differently. Some neoplasms do not cause a lump.

A neoplasm can be benign, potentially malignant (pre-cancer), or malignant (cancer). 

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your continued support with my question.


----------

